# Couple Of CaliSans For The Kids



## Loungy (5 mo ago)

Hi all,

I've basically tried in vain to feed this fussy little baby CaliSan m/f couple (13wks) in my profile pic, just wondering who anybody could recommend as a subscription supplier for feeder fish 5-8cm?

They've been handled correctly, tame as, shed easy enough, just so reluctant to eat, I've tried the list of frozen etc, they eat earthworms easily enough but obviously I need to make sure they get full nutrition.

Cheers in advance for any pointers to decent suppliers.


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Welcome

I would say post this in the snake section Snakes


----------



## Loungy (5 mo ago)

Ah right cheers


----------

